# Taekwondo + Judo combo



## Brandon Miller (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m gonna be studying a combo of both Judo and Taekwondo together at two separate schools. Taekwondo Tuesdays and Thursdays and Judo Wednesday night and Saturday mornings. Approximately 3 hours each week in both arts. I’m gonna do some strength and conditioning on my off days on Mondays and Fridays and rest on Sundays. Both my schools are ran through two separate community centers so it isn’t destroying my wallet. I have some experience in both boxing and MMA where I have competed in both sports in the past. My goals are to get a great workout and for self defense and to be a complete martial artist. If I do compete I’ll probably only compete in Judo. What are your guys thoughts on this combo? I feel it will go nice with the skills I attained in both boxing and mma. I have competed in no gi bjj as well.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 24, 2022)

Yeah it will sort of work. Probably want to look at sanda as a way to bring them together.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh nice man, that's awesome!

I remember a little while back you were looking to get back into it all, that's a brilliant combo.

What we think of it? Doesn't matter, if you're getting alot out them and enjoy the crap out of them just go nuts, no need for any validity from anyone. Really glad to hear you've found your places.

Ps. Just thought of it, how cool would a tournament format be "taekwonjudo". Specifically combining those two formats in tournament would be fascinating haha


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 24, 2022)

Definitely a good combo. You'd just have to after you're experienced with all of it go to some mma school's open mats (or compete again) to make sure you can blend them all together.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 24, 2022)

So you are adding kicks and throws. Nothing bad about that.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 24, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> I’m gonna be studying a combo of both Judo and Taekwondo together at two separate schools. Taekwondo Tuesdays and Thursdays and Judo Wednesday night and Saturday mornings. Approximately 3 hours each week in both arts. I’m gonna do some strength and conditioning on my off days on Mondays and Fridays and rest on Sundays. Both my schools are ran through two separate community centers so it isn’t destroying my wallet. I have some experience in both boxing and MMA where I have competed in both sports in the past. My goals are to get a great workout and for self defense and to be a complete martial artist. If I do compete I’ll probably only compete in Judo. What are your guys thoughts on this combo? I feel it will go nice with the skills I attained in both boxing and mma. I have competed in no gi bjj as well.


How well it works will depend on a lot of factors. Some depend upon the teachers, some on you. With your background, if this interests you, go for it.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 24, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Yeah it will sort of work. Probably want to look at sanda as a way to bring them together.


I already thought about sanda as well but don’t have sanda anywhere in my entire state. That art seems pretty rare here in the states at least where I’m at currently.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 24, 2022)

Yeah I like TKD a lot I’m learning from an 8th Dan who was a two time Korean national champion and was in the Korean military back in the day. As for a Judo my club has been around since the early 90’s in my area and produces good competitors. Both schools are great especially for the price. I’m paying $85 every three months for TKD and about $50 a month for Judo so it’s pretty legit.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 24, 2022)

How do you use TKD to set up a Judo "hip throw", or "shoulder throw" that both require leading arm control?


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> I’m gonna be studying a combo of both Judo and Taekwondo together at two separate schools. Taekwondo Tuesdays and Thursdays and Judo Wednesday night and Saturday mornings. Approximately 3 hours each week in both arts. I’m gonna do some strength and conditioning on my off days on Mondays and Fridays and rest on Sundays. Both my schools are ran through two separate community centers so it isn’t destroying my wallet. I have some experience in both boxing and MMA where I have competed in both sports in the past. My goals are to get a great workout and for self defense and to be a complete martial artist. If I do compete I’ll probably only compete in Judo. What are your guys thoughts on this combo? I feel it will go nice with the skills I attained in both boxing and mma. I have competed in no gi bjj as well.


Sounds awesome to me, Brandon. Man, you're going to have so much fun.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 24, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> How do you use TKD to set up a Judo "hip throw", or "shoulder throw" that both require leading arm control?
> 
> View attachment 28276
> 
> View attachment 28275


I dunno I’ll have to mesh my skills together and figure it out on my own. Will take some time for sure.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 24, 2022)

Buka said:


> Sounds awesome to me, Brandon. Man, you're going to have so much fun.


Sooo much fun  I’ll keep you guys posted on the journey.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 25, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> How do you use TKD to set up a Judo "hip throw", or "shoulder throw" that both require leading arm control?
> 
> View attachment 28276
> 
> View attachment 28275



Clinch. Pretty much.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 25, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> I dunno I’ll have to mesh my skills together and figure it out on my own. Will take some time for sure.


You can use

- kick to set up punch.
- punch to set up clinch.
- clinch to set up throw.

Since "clinch" is the bridge between the striking art and the grappling art, if both of your TKD instructor and your Judo instructor cannot help you to figure out how to obtain clinch during a fist flying situation, and you have to figure it out all by yourself, something is missing here.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 25, 2022)

drop bear said:


> Clinch. Pretty much.


I agree that's the missing link.


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 25, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> I’m gonna be studying a combo of both Judo and Taekwondo together at two separate schools. Taekwondo Tuesdays and Thursdays and Judo Wednesday night and Saturday mornings. Approximately 3 hours each week in both arts. I’m gonna do some strength and conditioning on my off days on Mondays and Fridays and rest on Sundays. Both my schools are ran through two separate community centers so it isn’t destroying my wallet. I have some experience in both boxing and MMA where I have competed in both sports in the past. My goals are to get a great workout and for self defense and to be a complete martial artist. If I do compete I’ll probably only compete in Judo. What are your guys thoughts on this combo? I feel it will go nice with the skills I attained in both boxing and mma. I have competed in no gi bjj as well.


save your time and money learn Leung Ting Wing Tsun


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> save your time and money learn Leung Ting Wing Tsun


It doesn’t take any time or money to learn leung ting wing tsun?


----------



## Brandon Miller (Mar 26, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can use
> 
> - kick to set up punch.
> - punch to set up clinch.
> ...


I boxed amateurs and fought in amatuer mma as well. I’ll be able to blend the two. I have trained boxing, Thai boxing, sub grappling. I’m just new to judo and Taekwondo. I’m in my 30’s now and don’t fight anymore competitively.  I’m just training for overall self improvement, fitness, self defense, mental health, hobby, earning my black belts in both arts etc. I’m sure with my experience I can blend the two when I get pretty efficient in both arts.


----------



## Buka (Mar 26, 2022)

Brandon Miller said:


> I boxed amateurs and fought in amatuer mma as well. I’ll be able to blend the two. I have trained boxing, Thai boxing, sub grappling. I’m just new to judo and Taekwondo. I’m in my 30’s now and don’t fight anymore competitively.  I’m just training for overall self improvement, fitness, self defense, mental health, hobby, earning my black belts in both arts etc. I’m sure with my experience I can blend the two when I get pretty efficient in both arts.


Rock on, my brother, ain't it grand? 

Yeah, it is.


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 26, 2022)

Steve said:


> It doesn’t take any time or money to learn leung ting wing tsun?


why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all . Why pay 2 schools ?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all . Why pay 2 schools ?


Wait a minute, are you offering to be his teacher?  Do you live near him?  Or are you offering online instruction?


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 26, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Wait a minute, are you offering to be his teacher?  Do you live near him?  Or are you offering online instruction?


I never offered anything, you assumed i did. however i could be his Grand master


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> I never offered anything, you assumed i did. however i could be his Grand master


Well you said you could teach it all.  I didn’t assume anything.  I was  asking for clarification.  You said something that implied as much.

How is it that you could be his grandmaster?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all . Why pay 2 schools ?


You teach _everything_?


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 26, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> How is it that you could be his grandmaster?


because i am a Grand Master of Wing chun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> I never offered anything, you assumed i did. however i could be his Grand master


Maybe it's where you said you could teach OP:


MasterChu said:


> why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all . Why pay 2 schools ?


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 26, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> You teach _everything_?


he spoke about 2 styles not everything but yes i can cover what he needs to know.


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 26, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> Maybe it's where you said you could teach OP:


Can you please show respect to a Grand Master 棋圣


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> because i am a Grand Master of Wing chun.


Good for you.  How does it feel?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all . Why pay 2 schools ?



***
You wrote and quoted above 
why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all. why pay 2 schools?

Let us dissect that sentence. 
"Why waste time on 2 styles" - Please see some of my points listed below. 

Well for a lot of reasons. 
1) Fun 
2) Meeting people 
3) Finding people you connect with
4) Finding an art you also connect with. 
My personal reason) e.g. I was told by a TKD and Hapkido High ranking Dan (Titles of GM were used around him) and I asked if I could rent his school for some training. I would bring in my equipment, carry my own insurance, provide waivers from his school and my school to him for all students and guest, and it would be used on a day (Sunday) that it was never open. No Advertisement except for my website. He listened and then got angry and said he could teach Stick techniques that were better than any FMA could why would he expose his students to me? When he could do better. I explained the above (again) . 
His point was that anyone that walked through his front door was his student and it was lost money (See discussion about paying him rent). 
He was angry as "I could teach it all!" he said. 
As a guest I got up and said quietly, that I was leaving and sorry to have bothered him. 
I then said I would be down the plaza at a sub shop ordering a Sub if he wanted to continue the discussion outside of his school where I had walked in to discuss business in a professional manner. 
...
He was shocked, and I smiled and left. Got in my vehicle and moved it three units down and walked into the Sub Shop. He was still standing in his doorway when I came out and left. 
...
One may never know what their instructor can and cannot do without testing outside and or cross training. 
One may not know their instructor's habits or business policies in relationship to others, without investigation. 

***

"when i can teach you it all ."
You answered your own question which is fine. 
I - means the poster which would be you MasterChu 
Can teach combined with I - states that you can teach
also combined with You 
means that you can teach the person you are responding too
and by it all this is where any assumptions could be made. 
It could be TKD + Judo 
Or it could be everything - all techniques - every system - not what I would expect so I "assumed" the realistic option based upon inference of the topic of the thread. 

Why would you post this and then the follow up to the questions that you did not say you could teach them yet you could be their grandmaster? 

Curious poster - very interested. 
Also if English is your second language could you provide the first language and the line you meant to write and I can use a translator program .


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> why waste time on 2 styles when i can teach you it all . Why pay 2 schools ?


Well, at least that would solve @Bill Mattocks problem.   😂


----------



## Steve (Mar 26, 2022)

Gerry Seymour said:


> You teach _everything_?


I would like to learn everything.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2022)

Steve said:


> I would like to learn everything.


Well yeah. I mean, who wouldn't?


----------



## frank raud (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> he spoke about 2 styles not everything but yes i can cover what he needs to know.


How many throws are there in your style of Wing Chun? How many high kicks?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> because i am a Grand Master of Wing chun.


So you have said. Without providing any reason for anyone to take anything you say seriously. 
So, who did you train with? When?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> Can you please show respect to a Grand Master 棋圣


One of the first tenants of Martial arts is humility. Without humility there is no martial arts...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 26, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> Can you please show respect to a Grand Master 棋圣


So, you are a chess player?



seasoned said:


> One of the first tenants of Martial arts is humility. Without humility there is no martial arts...


When someone calls himself sensei or grand master, the word humility just doesn't exist in his dictionary.


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 27, 2022)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> So, you are a chess player?
> 
> 
> When someone calls himself sensei or grand master, the word humility just doesn't exist in his dictionary.


I can invite you to meet me if you want, no charge & i will show you. 
PM me with your details, who you are & your experience.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2022)

MasterChu said:


> I can invite you to meet me if you want, no charge & i will show you.
> PM me with your details, who you are & your experience.



Can we me meet in a neutral state where neither of us has family or friends?


----------



## MasterChu (Mar 27, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Can we me meet in a neutral state where neither of us has family or friends?


no problem.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 27, 2022)

Thread locked pending staff review.


----------

